# Had engine overheat and after repair now misfires after driving for awhile



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes. The gasket is likely toast.

Pray that’s the only thing.


----------



## Joemusk (Sep 7, 2021)

Do u have pcv fix kit installed?


----------



## Hananbelis135 (Jan 5, 2021)

Probably the valve gasket, had this problem too when I first bought the car


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Easiest way to tell is fix your plugs. And what not. Specially #4.

Head gasket or head would be an always problem. 
You sound like yours is intermittent.


----------

